# Coba-Netzteile



## Peddaa (12. November 2008)

Hallo,

da ich demnächst ein neues Netzteil brauchen werde, habe ich mal wieder als Entscheidungshilfe das Internet missbraucht. Dabei wurde in einem Forum ein Netzteil der Firma Coba empfohlen.
Da die Firma (zu Unrecht?!) recht unbekannt ist, möchte ich mal fragen wer mir was zu der Firma und deren Netzteilen sagen kann.

Mir würde z.B. interessieren ob es stimmt, dass die Firma in Deutschland herstellt und ob das Nitrox 500 Watt Netzteil eine 80Plus-Zertifizierung hat oder ob die Netzteile leise sind.


mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

Naja, so wirklich toll sind die Teile auch nicht.
Zeitweise sind sie bei Nennlast genauso abgeraucht wie die ganzen NoName Teile...

Nimm lieber was anderes, z.B. ein Seasonic.

Die wichtigere Frage ist allerdings:
Für was für einen Rechner brauchsts?!

Und bist sicher, dass nicht auch ein gutes 400W NT reicht?


----------



## Peddaa (13. November 2008)

Hmm, ok. In dem anderen Forum hieß es, die seien recht gut. Naja.

Hab mich jetzt zu 99% für das 425W Enermax Modu Netzteil entschieden für einen 4850e, 2 GB RAM, 9600 GT (?!), 1 HDD, sowie DVD-Laufwerk und /-Brenner.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

Ja, das ist OK.
Vorallendingen recht modern mit wenig Rücksicht auf die 'alten' +5V und +3,3V Leitungen.

Die 9600GT würd ich aber nicht nehmen, eher eine HD3850 oder gleich eine HD4850...


----------



## Peddaa (13. November 2008)

Hm, keine HD3870? 

NAja, mit AMD/ATI Karten ist das so 'ne Sache... Ich würde mir nämlich gerne Bridge It 2 kaufen und der 1. Teil lief leider nicht ATI Karten. Daher hängt meine Entscheidung von alleine diesem Spiel ab.


----------



## HeX (13. November 2008)

Also ich habe so ein Coba Nitrox mit 650 Watt und muss sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin.

- sehr leise... mit der entkopllung sogar unhörbar da die lüfter auf auto und leise nie aufdrehen, also meine festpallten laufgeräusche sind lauter
- stabile werte habe ich auch 3,3 Volt / 5,0 Volt und 12,02 Volt
- Kabel sind auch mehr als ausreichend lang
- innen alles isoliert und entkoppelt, so das kein fieben oder brummen enstehen kann

also ich kann es nur empfehlen...da es auch in diversen tests bestnoten abräumt.

vielleicht sind die anderen von coba nicht soo dollen, aber die nitrox sind super


----------



## Robär (13. November 2008)

Jup geht mir genauso, hab das Coba NitroX 750W, kann das absolut bestätigen was HeX sagt + eine top Verarbeitung und qualitativ sehr hochwertig Komponenten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

Habt ihr schonmal reingeschaut oder das NT mal an 'ne Messtation gehängt??

Wenn nicht, könnt ihr garnicht beurteilen, wie gut das Teil ist, weil das brauchts (leider), um ein NT testen zu können...


----------



## HeX (13. November 2008)

Nitrox 750W Quad-Rail Silent-Netzteil - Review Hartware.net
Technic3D Review: Netzteile: CobaNitroX 750W Netzteil Review (CWT PSH750 / IT-7750SG) - Seite 1: Einleitung
http://www.hardware-experten.de/hardware/25-hardware/447-im-test-cobanitrox-it-7750sg-750w-netzteil
mal 3 reviews .. die kaum was schlechtes sagen, und in der Rev. 2 wurden nochmal paar kleinigkeiten verbessert.

● Ein zusätzlicher festmontierter Strang mit 4x DVD/HDD (Molex-Ohmlegs) und 1x FDD Anschlußsteckern. Bei Systeme mit wenigen Einbaukomponenten reicht dieser Stromstrang aus um alle wichtigen Komponenten zu versorgen. Nicht benötigte Anschlüsse können dabei mit den als Zubehör beiliegenden Abdeckkappen verschlossen und geschützt werden.
 ● Die 4 PCIe Grafikkartenstecker wurden modifiziert, so dass entweder max. 4 Stck. PCIe 6pin Anschlüsse zur Verfügung stehen oder wahlweise, dank der 6+2pin Stecker, 2 Stck. PCIe 8pin und 2 Stck. PCIe 6pin Stecker. Dadurch lassen sich auch modernste Grafikkarten ohne lästige Adapter ausreichend mt Strom versorgen. Alles natürlich dank des Kabelmanagements variabel den Ansprüchen anpassbar, nach dem Motto "Alles kann - nichts muss".
 ● Zur Abschirmung hochfrequenter Störimpulse auf die Grafikkarte sind alle PCIe Leitungen mit einem Ferritkern ummantelt, der durch Induktivitivät hohen Frequenzen entgegen wirkt. Diese können sich damit nicht mehr auf die Grafikkarte/n ausbreiten bzw. übertragen und damit die Signalqualität beeinflussen.
 ● 80plus BRONZE zertifiziert für geringen Stromverbrauch und hohen Wirkungsgrad!


Desweiten laufen bei mir die Lüfter durchgängig mit rund 780 rpm .. also viel langsamer geht nicht mehr, und die luft die rausgeblasen wird ist immer recht kühl, heist das was reinkommt wird gut umgewandelt und nicht zum heizen verbraucht


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

*seufz*

@HeX
Hast du auch gelesen was ich gesagt hab, zum Thema NT Tests?
Die Test die du da verlinkt hast, waren welche wo man nur 'nen Rechner drangeklemmt hat...

Hier schnitt ein etwas älteres Coba NT nicht sehr prickelnd ab

Das Nitrox ist immerhin ein Standard CWT Design, mit den schlechten CWT Kühlkörpern


----------



## HeX (13. November 2008)

ja die beiden, das weis ich, habe sie auch nur wegen den bildern verlinkt damit du mal reinschauen kannstd wie die dinger von innen aussehen


----------



## Robär (13. November 2008)

Die angesprochenen durchgehend lauten Lüftern und der mangelnde Effizienz bei niedriger Auslastung kann ich bei mir nicht bestätigen. Das Netzteil ist schön leise und ich brauche weniger Leistung als mit meinem Enermax.

Keine Ahnung vielleicht hatten die kompetenten Leute bei P3DN nen Montagsmodell oder die größeren Varianten sind besser oder noch anders die Rev. 2 ist ordentlich überarbeitet worden.


----------



## akatoti (27. März 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen,hab auch rev2.0 wurde mir von 3 unterschiedlichen händlern ans herz gelegt,und nebenbei keiner wollte mir ein bequiet verkaufen, die sind nach leidiger pers. Erfahrungen Meine früheren guten Erfahrungen sind ebenso abgeraucht wie mein altes nt von bequiet ,-)

Coba NitroX wird bei uns (RheinMain Gebiet) als Underdog mitlerweile ansgesehen, muß also was dran sein an der Qualität


----------

